# Cryopreserved saphenous vein bypass CPT code?



## endrest (Apr 19, 2013)

Would you use bypass graft code 'with Vein' or 'Other than Vein' if they are using a cryopreserved saphaneous vein? Since they aren't harvesting the patients vein would you go with other than vein.

External iliac bypass to the tibioperoneal trunk, which cpt would you use?
35665 iliofem 
35666 fem-anterior tibial, post tib, peroneal
35671 pop-tib or peroneal


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tammy, I use other than vein.


----------



## paularankine@yahoo.com (May 17, 2019)

*cryopreserved sv bypass*

tammy and cyndii
I am not sure that I would use "other than vein".
the 2019 cpt manual professional edition - page 255 - shows that a 35571 for example (bypass graft, vn)
has the illustration that shows "graft from patient or donor".

any thoughts?


----------

